# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Бухгалтерии >  программа бухучета в некоммерческой организации

## ЕленаВладим

Подскажите, пожалуйста, есть ли отдельная программа 1С для некоммерческой организации?

----------


## Denis_cfo

> Подскажите, пожалуйста, есть ли отдельная программа 1С для некоммерческой организации?


https://solutions.1c.ru/catalog/buh-nko/buy

----------

